# American Masala/Savir Saran



## whitey ford (Jun 22, 2007)

Sometimes I do think the "law of attraction" is real.

Met a guy the other day and could tell he was interesting, could tell he was from NYC. So I was chatting him up. Turns out he is the boyfriend of Savir Saran, the author of the new book, American Masala, who previously wrote, Indian Home Cooking.

They have purchased a 70 acre farm near where I live and are raising goats, geese, chickens. Renovating the kitchen.

I haven't seen the books yet, but I will.

Here's a link to the review page at Amazon:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: American Masala: 125 New Classics from My Home Kitchen

He also has a website that tells the history of the farm, has info about his restaurant in NYC, describes the animals, has great pictures, has recipes and biographical info.

Just fascinating.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Suvir Saran is a registered member of Chef Talk, although he's been absent for several years. I have his Indian Home Cooking cookbook. It's beautiful and the recipes are well within the American home cook's abilities.


----------



## moopsee (Nov 6, 2007)

As I was reading the first comment, I went to Amazon. What varied responses from those who have purchased the book. Interesting to think of the Indian version of American food -- I can see how some were disappointed thinking it would be Indian Cuisine versus those who seemed to get the picture that it was to be American Food through the Authors eyes. quite a varied end of the spectrum represented. I've been learning to cook with some of the Indian style foods lately because my favorite restaurant closed it's doors 6 months ago and the replacement was a fast food chain. bleck.


----------



## suvir saran (Jul 26, 2002)

The person giving the negative review seems quite logically someone with a motive besides wanting to really review the book.
Had they made the mac and cheese recipe, or even looked at it, they would not have made the statement they did.
Clearly they have some axe to grind, or are an author that cannot wish well for another.
Once anyone makes this mac and cheese, they will never make another recipe.
And it is not about India, that recipe, but about spices and blooming them and using them smartly.
epicurious.com has picked the book as their Top 10 cookbooks of the year. And interestingly enough, chosen the Masala Fried Chicken as their recipe to feature on the site.

The book was a labor of love and much hard work. Raquel my co-writer, spent hours at my side in kitchen. We had much to go back and forth about and in end, we ensured that the recipes worked, that they matched what was served at my table and were never too cute or clever, but always grounded in the essence of what is home cooking and practical cooking.

Give the book a chance, you will find it quite fun. This is the food of people that live today and want familiar flavors, but updated and made as one would, if they have traveled and eaten well.

The coleslaw recipe from the salad chapter, would be a fun place to start.. simple and easy, yet very different and yet never too foreign. It has become an instant hit at Devi. The chefs and customers are each smitten by it. Funny!

Or make the guacamole. Or even the donuts. All so familiar, yet surprisingly different and delicious... recipes I have eaten endlessly and made way too often, and yet recipes that give you new reason to give time and focus to old favorites.

Indian Home Cooking has done very well, and sold amazingly well, for it has found the respect of Indian's around the world. They are buying it, sharing it with one another and cooking from it. It is that what made me very happy and in some ways, feel like a proud parent. Everytime an Indian writes me to thank me for a book that is celebrating the home cuisine of India, I feel it was worth all the effort.

And today, Thanksgiving day, I feel elated to have come back to emails from around the country, from people who made the cornbread, turkey and many vegetable sides from American Masala. And felt they did the correct thing. The Brussels Sprouts recipe seems to have charmed many. For those of you that are suspicious of this lovely vegetable, give the recipe in AM a try. You might finally find room for it in your heart and at your table.

Been many years since I have visited the site. Delighted to be back. Anyone wanting to keep in touch, please email me at [email protected]

I am not great at keeping up with sites and forums. But promisr to reply it I get an email.

Thanks!

Suvir


----------



## suvir saran (Jul 26, 2002)

Have we met you? Do you live in Hebron?
Stop by anytime when you are driving by the farm.
If you see a car, Charlie is there for sure.
And if I am there, I will be happy to even make a quick snack...
do you have a farm too?
very curious!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chef Saran, it's wonderful to see you here again! :bounce: Any time you can spend with us is a benefit to the community.

Mezzaluna


----------

